# My new Ridley (Pic)



## HBPUNK (Mar 25, 2006)




----------



## chrislh (Oct 2, 2005)

darn, somebody stold your new bike. where did it go? it reappeared, before it was gone


----------



## lunar (Jun 19, 2006)

Watched these Ridley:

World Champion color









McEwen Color









Green Tour









Link https://www.eciclo.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=395

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
www.all4cycling.com - Store on line


----------

